# Some restaurants are stealing gig drivers' tips



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Restaurants that offer online ordering thru their own websites can steal the tips of third party (gig companies) drivers if they so choose, and apparently, at least some of them are doing that very thing...

On social media I've seen several gig delivery drivers claim that restaurant managers have admitted to swiping all or part of gig drivers' tips and try to justify it by saying the restaurant workers "deserve" it more than the gig drivers do.

I have no doubt that some restaurant managers and/or owners are stealing gig drivers' tips. I'm less convinced that all or even most of the stolen loot is being given to the "deserving" restaurant workers.

I think a less likely but still possible source of tip theft are some of the third party online restaurant ordering platforms.

Apparently, enough drivers on social media were accusing the third party online ordering service Chow Now of tip theft that they felt it necessary to state on their website that all of the tips they collect are passed onto the restaurants. Most likely some of the restaurants that use Chow Now are stealing the tips.

This is huge money I'm talking about here guys. Some kind of law has to passed to protect the drivers and the customers who are also being defrauded.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nom nom nom nom


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

How do they get the money? 
So if a driver received a $10 request including the tip, do they get paid less after the delivery?
Just curious


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah, this isn't new. It's been going on for years. Miller Ale House used to take a portion of the tip on DD. They closed down where I'm at. But this might explain why the chownow offers I get now are pathetically low.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> How do they get the money?


Many restaurants have their own websites and/or use third party online ordering websites such as Chow Now and Buy.com.

The customers place their orders including tips via the restaurants' websites or one of the third party online ordering services. Doordash and the other delivery companies don't receive the orders until AFTER they've been "handled" by the restaurants and/or the ordering companies. Thus the tips have already been skimmed or completely stolen BEFORE the driver gets the order requests.

The question is who's stealing the tips, the restaurants and/or the third party ordering websites? I believe it's the restaurants.

On the surface it would seem that Doordash is getting hurt by this because the lower the tip, the more they have to pay the drivers out of their own coffers. But if Doordash is getting a cut of the stolen loot then it would be a different story. I don't think they are.

Of course there's always the possibility that Doordash themselves are stealing tips.



ColonyMark said:


> So if a driver received a $10 request including the tip, do they get paid less after the delivery?


You get paid the full $10. Whatever theft took place was committed before you got the request.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Yeah, this isn't new. It's been going on for years. Miller Ale House used to take a portion of the tip on DD. They closed down where I'm at. But this might explain why the chownow offers I get now are pathetically low.


If an order is labeled as "Doordash Drive" it means the customer placed the order thru the restaurant or online ordering service. A lot of Chipotle orders are Drive orders that customers placed via the Chipotle website. I don't recall ever seeing a Drive order with a large tip.

Papa Johns orders are always Drive orders. Papa Johns uses Doordash as a dumping ground for orders they can't or don't want to deliver. Several Doordash drivers have claimed that Papa Johns steals tips from Doordash orders.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If an order is labeled as "Doordash Drive" it means the customer placed the order thru the restaurant or online ordering service. A lot of Chipotle orders are Drive orders that customers placed via the Chipotle website. I don't recall ever seeing a Drive order with a large tip.
> 
> Papa Johns orders are always Drive orders. Papa Johns uses Doordash as a dumping ground for orders they can't or don't want to deliver. Several Doordash drivers have claimed that Papa Johns steals tips from Doordash orders.


Oh well I've received orders that don't say drive but they are , usually I can tell by the tip amount at the end or if the order lists the items weird or not at all. I won't pick up from Papa John's only pizza chain place I will sometimes is Jet's. The ones I've had large tips going through the merchant website are atwo or three higher end restaurants around here. Millers Ale House confirmed with me they take a portion of the tip for their staff.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Oh well I've received orders that don't say drive but they are , usually I can tell by the tip amount at the end or if the order lists the items weird or not at all. I won't pick up from Papa John's only pizza chain place I will sometimes is Jet's. The ones I've had large tips going through the merchant website are atwo or three higher end restaurants around here. Millers Ale House confirmed with me they take a portion of the tip for their staff.


Just the other night, I got an offer for Papa John's, 5 miles for $18. I was 2 miles from the store.
I park, I see that the order is 45 minutes old.
I go inside, they say, you are the 3rd driver to show up for this order. It is gonna be another 20 minutes.
I said, its already been 45.
I don't care. We don't do much GH anyway.
Did you say I don't care?
Mumble mumble. Yes, I don't care.
Just making sure of what you said as I report you. Have a nice life.
I did report him. A prissy Miss Manager at Chipotle's is history after she made me do the same thing for her a while back.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Oh well I've received orders that don't say drive but they are , usually I can tell by the tip amount at the end or if the order lists the items weird or not at all. I won't pick up from Papa John's only pizza chain place I will sometimes is Jet's. The ones I've had large tips going through the merchant website are atwo or three higher end restaurants around here. Millers Ale House confirmed with me they take a portion of the tip for their staff.


If it doesn't say "Drive" on the order when in fact it is a Drive order it's probably because Doordash doesn't want the drivers to know it's a Drive order.

If the Items section says "Unknown", it's a Drive order.

Doordash has probably become aware that drivers are less likely to accept Drive orders, so as usual Doordash resorts to hiding info from drivers.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Just the other night, I got an offer for Papa John's, 5 miles for $18. I was 2 miles from the store.
> I park, I see that the order is 45 minutes old.
> I go inside, they say, you are the 3rd driver to show up for this order. It is gonna be another 20 minutes.
> I said, its already been 45.
> ...


Good I'd done the same. I had a Dunkin donuts experience similar to that. Not talking directly to me , " not to be rude doordash orders can wait" I just ended up texting the customer "employee whatever her name was says you can wait and is refusing to make the order just thought I'd let you know" I then contacted support (I'd already left) advised restaurant refused to make the order , they tried calling no answer , then tried to tell me to tell the restaurant "to contact doordash to cancel the order" I said ya ok , ended chat and unassigned the order , he probably got it 2 hours later.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> How do they get the money?
> So if a driver received a $10 request including the tip, do they get paid less after the delivery?
> Just curious


they send out the request that should be $12 or more, depending on distance as a $6 ride, pay $2 and $4 tip and keep the other $6.
I'm just saying this is how it can be done, not that it is.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Good I'd done the same. I had a Dunkin donuts experience similar to that. Not talking directly to me , " not to be rude doordash orders can wait" I just ended up texting the customer "employee whatever her name was says you can wait and is refusing to make the order just thought I'd let you know" I then contacted support (I'd already left) advised restaurant refused to make the order , they tried calling no answer , then tried to tell me to tell the restaurant "to contact doordash to cancel the order" I said ya ok , ended chat and unassigned the order , he probably got it 2 hours later.


I had a Wawa manager tell me DoorDash was their last priority. I said, so you don't want to do DD and she said "I didn't say that" I left a nasty Google review and corporate sees those 1 star reviews and things got better there. 

Greedy corporation with overpriced junk selling a sliced apple that costs them 10 cents in a plastic cup for $4. and they only have 3 people working the store after 10PM and the one doing DD is working the register and says he can't do the DD order until the line clears, well there are 10 people on line and a new one comes every minute. So I told the manager and she made the order. Sorry you are short staffed but I dont' get paid to wait, it's your greedy corporation's fault.

How do some restaurants like Marco's Pizza have 7 workers and they are not busy and huge corporation have only 3 workers when they are busy.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Half their people usually don't show up.


----------

